# The Blitz Experience/Open London Paddock tours - LON - Sept 2010



## Els (Oct 1, 2010)

Ohhh I do like a nice tour me...

It's 60 years since the end of the Blitz, so  Aldwych station was briefly opened up again to give the present day peeps a taste of what it was like to experience life in a deep level shelter (some on 35mm)...

Nice bus






Entre





Desent





Shafted





Heading for the platforms





It's like the 1970's on the Northern Line all over again










1938 stock





Inside










Dramatics





Back up again...





Paddock

All on 35mm


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice! By all accounts, you were lucky to get ticket, as someone told me they all sold out in about two days!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 3, 2010)

Great report on a place with so much history. Love to have gone to that.


----------

